# Attachment Style & Enneagram Type



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I noticed an interesting table of correlations, not really sure how valid it is, but I'd like to test it out. What's your attachment style, and your Enneagram type?

Attachment Style Quiz: Attachment Style


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's me:



> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.91, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 4.89, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> 
> *Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *dismissing quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.*


Sounds about right for me. Draw your own conclusions...incidentally, this is why I assumed I was sx-last.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

My attachment style doesn't fit with my Enneagram type (although I'm bordering on low anxiety, high avoidance), but the attachment style definitely describes me:
_
According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *1.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.09*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders._


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Eh, I don't find the result very accurate.

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 2.60, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 3.60, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the secure quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders._

Quite ironic, since I did suffer from depression and my relationships tend to last... not very long.

I think it's a bad idea to combine being comfortable and being dependent into one category. I'm very independent, I need much time alone, but at the same time I'm quite open about myself and have no trouble with being close to someone (for short periods of time, mostly).


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

aconite said:


> Eh, I don't find the result very accurate.


Agreed. But I have very little _romantic_ experience...




> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.27*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *4.33*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> 
> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *dismissing* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.


My dismissal actually comes from low confidence and other various psychological coping mechanisms gleaned from social confusion growing up. And in reality, I'm more avoidant.

I is 9/5 now?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.60*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *2.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships._

Makes sense for me; as a 4 I am very relationship focused and want to get close to people, but I'm always afraid that I'm not good enough to be loved by anyone. Also, nobody ever seems to want to get as close as I do.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Attachment-related anxiety 4.00 --> The high-ish score comes from the fact that more than anything, I am simply worried I'll make a mistake, or get my partner angry at me. When I respect somebody, I get scared that I'll do something to make them get angry at me. O_O So that would constantly be on my mind. 

Attachment-related avoidance score --> 1.82

Eh, I don't find the chart-thing all that accurate.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I've taken this test before on the INFP forum but I got a different result this time. Before I had preoccupied, now I have dismissing. I took it again and got secure. :laughing:


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*purely theoretical (and this seems stacking related to me)*

lol, my self esteem is very low; I'm just prone to not giving a damn. Public affection thing might just be down to culture. Everything else - point. _(oh sh- score fits the graph :crazy: Don't relate to motivation though. Fear intrusion more.)_
attachment-related scale of 1 to 7:
anxiety score: *2.33*
avoidance score: *5.00*
You fall into the *dismissing* quadrant.  Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.



holyrockthrower said:


> ...incidentally, this is why I assumed I was sx-last.


Sexual Subtype

"This type can manifest sexual promiscuity on one side of the coin, or the opposite by having a fearful, isolating attitude toward sex and intimacy. Both positions will be intense, even about their avoidances." 

anyone else?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *1.67*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *5.36*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance)._
_
Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *dismissing* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships._

I'm not aware of coming across as hostile or competitive; probably 'distant' is the best descriptor. I am an sp/so 5.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a 6w5, on the borderline between secure and preoccupied.



> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *4.30*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.70*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> 
> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

_According to your questionnaire responses, *your attachment-related anxiety score is 1.40*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). *Your attachment-related avoidance score is 1.30*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). _

_Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure quadrant*. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders._


----------



## aroma (Nov 30, 2012)

I wouldn't rely on this questionnaire very much. I took a class on attachment theory in college, and it's much more complex than that. There is Adult Attachment Interview that is usually conducted by some trained professional than coded. It's about our coherence in narrative. There are no direct questions like that since we can act differently in different relationships. They determine attachment by looking at how we tell our relationship stories. For example, dismissive adults will usually say that they had a loving mom and dad, but not be able to provide examples of that. Things of that sort. I wouldn't think it correlates much with personality. Although our early relationships may shape our personalities.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *1.83*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Aww, the pretty graph didn't turn out?

Important to note: Before my long-term relationship with a Two, I tested "dismissing" =P

Type 7 Sp/Sx


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Anxious-avoidant in that order.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Low anxiety, high avoidance. Dismissive quadrant. 

Doesn't fit with 9w8 though. Hmmmm.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Spades said:


> Important to note: Before my long-term relationship with a Two, I tested "dismissing" =P
> 
> Type 7 Sp/Sx


~_______________________________^


----------

